# Road Tandem Bolt on Skewers???



## spongebob (Mar 29, 2005)

Any one know where I could find a pair? Need that 145mm rear size........
Thanks
Bob


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

nope, sorry


----------



## paydirt (Feb 24, 2007)

Did a quick ebay search on 'long mtb skewers' and came up with a few made by Tranz X that might fit 145mm spacing. Here's one of them -

http://cgi.ebay.com/New-Tranz-X-MTB...Cycling_Parts_Accessories&hash=item53e475af5a


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe a little more than you're asking for but pitlock makes a 200mm long skewer that you can cut to length. Definitely $$$ but you get the very nice added security feature.

http://www.urbanbiketech.com/Pitlock-Locking-Skewers-p/04ga.htm


----------



## nonsleepingjon (Oct 18, 2002)

I bought a really low end (cheap) tandem. It has hex nuts on the skewers and a few other places. I had to add a crescent wrench to my tool kit!


----------

